# Northern Portugal and Spain



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Planning to come back from Spain and the Algarve this year by travelling north through Portugal and into northern Spain to La Coruna and then along the Costa Verde to France. I am not very familiar with the area north of Oporto and along the Costa Verde.

Any one got any information on places not to be missed or places to be avoided/not worth seeing. 

I see some of you have been that way before by the campsites in the site database. Thanks for logging them but any further information will be most welcome. 

Anyone done or know of a blog about this area?

peedee


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

The coast of death?Galicia! Northern Spain is Magic , But it will be very cold . lots of wild camping on empty beaches ,from Pontedevra -portonovo -San vincente del grove, muros and its bay , follow the AC550/552 wild camp at playa de carnota .Ezaro ,onto muxia. this was the edge of the known world 1492, La Coruna Costa verde , Porto Bares past Ferrol onto the headland follow the road up through the eucaliptus trees and a loverly bay unfolds .(wild camp down by the harbour) then along the coast to (n642/3 Foz -Ribadesella - llanes (ll=y) San vincente de la barquera,- Santilla del mar - Santander. Enjoy buen Viajes.

If you get the chance From Braga take the n103 (roman) road to Chaves, stop at the lake, camping at pennadones , phone the number on the gate and they will come and open the site for you .fantastic views along here ,10k from spain


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

You might find some of this info useful, it's a bit dated though.


FREE CAMPING SPOTS IN NORTH/NORTH WEST SPAIN
JUNE 2005

Here is a selection of free camping places that we found suitable for
overnight stops on our recent tour of the Iberian Peninsular. We either
night stopped or had lunch/siesta in all of these places. We did the trip in
the first three weeks in June 2005.

We were very surprised by the very few motorhomes that were about at this
time of the year. The Spanish were out in force at the weekends but mid week
it was very quiet. The one exception was Cape Finisterre where there were
several vans and many visitors.
Many nights we were camped by ourselves.

CAMPOSANCOS.
Parking at the ferry terminal. There is a very cheap (Euro 5.80) 15 minute
ferry from Caminna (Portugal) to Camposancos (Spain).

ALDAN HARBOUR.
Parking in harbour area.

CAPE CORRUBED.
Parking area around lighthouse.

PUNTA LOURA.
Parking by lighthouse, very remote area.

CAPE FINISTERRE.
Parking by lighthouse. Could be a problem in the wet. There is a large
tarmac car park on the right one kilometre before the lighthouse.

CAPE VILAN.
Parking in lighthouse car park, very remote.

CEDEIRA.
Parking in port car park.

SAN ANDRES DU TEIXIDO.
Parking in view point area over looking village.” Do not drive into village”


PORTO DE ESPASANTE.
Parking on harbour area.

PORTO DE BARES.
Free campsite (except July/August) on harbour area. Many static vans left on
site. Water available.

PORTO DO BARQUEIRO.
Parking on harbour.


GONCHA DE ARTEDO.
Parking area behind beach.

EL PUNTAL.
Car parking bays on estuary road.

TAZONES.
Very picturesque village/harbour. Parking in car park on approach to village


SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA.
Parking on “Playas” at eastern end of town. Can be very crowded/noisy at
weekends and in July/August.

PLAYA OYANBRE.
Parking in beach car park.

SAUNCES.
Punta del Dichoso, parking in car park area.

QUEJO.
Parking in harbour area/car park.

AJO.
Parking in beach and picnic area car park. Water available.

DUESO.
Parking on rough ground behind sand dunes. Beware of patches of soft sand.

All of the above places can be found on Michelin maps 441 & 442.

A8 MOTORWAY.
The Spanish are slowly extending westwards the A8 motorway from the
French/Spanish border to La Coruna. It has presently reached the town of
Gijon. There is a 22 kilometre break just west of San Vicente de la Barquera.

It’s “Peage/Toll” from the border to Bilbao then the remainder is toll
free. Service areas are few and far between the further west you travel.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks Don and Silversurfer, I have copied all the information into a word document to take with me.

peedee


----------

